
San Francisco Ordinance Would Allow Rolling Bicycle Stops - linkydinkandyou
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2015/09/22/san-francisco-ordinance-would-allow-rolling-bicycle-stops/
======
sandworm101
"The so-called “bike yield law” would make enforcement the law requiring
bicyclist to fully stop at stop signs the lowest priority."

I'm not a fan of selective enforcement. If you don't like the law, sit down
and change it. There are too many laws on the books already that are never
enforced, except when some officer feels the urge. Perhaps a special mark on
stop signs to indicate to bikes which stops are optional and which ones
aren't? If you don't like how cops are deployed, or how they are acting, then
the correct redress is to elect a different commissioner/chief or whatever the
title is in the jurisdiction.

